# Newly single & pregnant



## katie_bump

Hey ladies,
Just thought id pop in and say hello!
Newly single and 14 weeks pregnant, much better off without the dad!
(however im still getting over him, despite the fact i KNOW he's an utter prick)
x


----------



## Katieeeee

Hey Katie,

I'm coming up 22 weeks pregnant and in the same situation as you. We've been apart since feb now.

From experience it really won't take long at all to get over him, the love for baby really does consume you so it will feel like nothing else matters...well that's how it feels for me anyway! And it's good that you know he's no good for you, I have so much respect for you for realising that. Wish you all the luck in the world and am here if you wanna chat about anything! xx


----------



## xJG30

Welcome :wave:


----------



## edinsam

Hi Katie

Im in the same boat - been three months now - Im over 6 months pregnant

I still miss him so much - I would have thought 3 months down the line would be in a better place but I still have bad days

take each day as it comes hun - it will get easier

Theres a lot of support on here too

Sam
x


----------



## nievesmama

welcome :hugs:


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya and welcome to BNB xxx


----------



## DizzyMoo

hiya hun welcome to the " preg & single " gang lol 

Yep im in there too x


----------



## bethany90

I fell pregnant when i was seventeen and i've raised my six year old daughter without any help from her dad. It is hard at times but you can do it :) good luck!


----------

